# How Long Do Piranhas Live?



## Snakeyes (Apr 21, 2005)

I have a golden piranha, approximately 7 inches in a 45 gallon tank. Approximately 18 years old and seems as active as ever. Any idea how long they live for? I will really miss it, as it greets me every morning by charging to the front of the tank and banging against the glass till I feed it.

Background: my son bought nine three-quarter inch reds and one three-quarter inch golden 18 years ago and stopped caring for them within a month. Over time the pack ate itself one at a time till the golden piranha was the only one left. This process took approximately one year.Incidentally the Golden was clearly the most aggressive and the few times I was able to observe the initial attacks, it initiated the action by always biting off the tail of the target. Since then I have tried adding a few piranhas including some bigger ones, but within a month or so the golden has made a meal of them (actually only a few major bites before I clean the tank out the next morning). For the last 10 - 12 years he/She has lived by himself/Herself.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Could you post some better pics to help ID?

Life span in captivity is hard to determine... in the wild they can live 20-30 years deepening on species. If it is as old as you say, it should be way bigger than 7", and the small tank is likely the reason the other fish were eaten.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

That's arguable though. In the wild a lot more factors will kill a fish more so then the safety of a home aquarium. A black piranha can live for decades yes. But 1out of 3 in the wild may fall prey to an attack or predation in the wild. 
Typical lifespan in ideal conditions for a red belly can be 12-16 years give or take. A rhomb can like upwards of 30 years. 
The biggest factor to kill a piranha is not old age though. So assuming you take great care you can expect to keep it for a very long time.


----------



## Snakeyes (Apr 21, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback guys.I recognize that the sides of my tank most probably stunted his growth.
At his age would a move to a larger tank allow him to grow bigger?
And would such a move be worth it considering he has done fine to date.
I am attaching another picture as requested.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Fish dont have stunted growth because of aquarium size... its typically poor diet or water quality. What was his diet, and what was your water change schedule like?

If it were me, I would find the biggest tank / filtration possible and make an upgrade asap.

Also, it appears to be a Spilo (Serrasalmus Spilopluera) which is another reason it killed other tank mates


----------



## Snakeyes (Apr 21, 2005)

Really appreciate the information and the identification.

I change 20% of the water every week. I had recommended doses of Stress Coat +, and Tetra Blackwater extract.

As far as food is concerned I alternate between bits of fresh shrimp, or the cheapest fresh fish I can get in the supermarket. Once or twice a month I will drop in a poor unlucky goldfish that I have kept separate little tank for at least four or five days.

I am entirely open to, and welcome suggestions in all areas.

The piranha has always been very active and aggressive. I have a fan that creates current/turbulence in the tank but have not been using it recently.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I would stop with the live feeders... unless a 30 day or longer quarantine is an option. IMO introducing a parasite or disease isnt worth the thrill of live feeding.

For a more affordable alternative, look into getting some pellets (I use hikari cichlid gold) as it eliminates some prep work and is a decent diet.

As for upgrading, watch local classifieds like craigslist for the biggest tank you can fit or afford... a 90 or 125 gallon tank would be ideal. A 40 gallon is like you spending most of your time in a small closet.


----------



## Snakeyes (Apr 21, 2005)

Will do. Checked out hikari cichlid gold pellets. Dumb question, floating or sinking? I presume the larger size is best. Thanks


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

Its your own preference .. id prefer floating as fish can easily spot it . As for tank aegir gave you a good one , get him bigger tank .. something bigger then 12 inches in width,id shoot for min of 75 for him as single fish ,and craigslist is your best bet.
Ps look for tank which has been on market for longest , then put offer 75% less lol , my tank was in 500 range but with 45 days on market i shoot offer 100 and got it lol...


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I use floating pellets as well, the ones in the red bag, large size


----------



## Snakeyes (Apr 21, 2005)

Thanks a lot guys. The search for a larger tank is on and I will be picking up the floating pellets today. Fins crossed.
Really appreciate the identification of the fish. Believe it or not I had posted pictures in this very forum in the mid 2005's and had been told it's Id, but had forgotten it. After some research on the Spilo, seems like I have a fairly interesting piranha.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

He looks very nice .. i bet its more then best friend ;-)


----------



## Snakeyes (Apr 21, 2005)

wizardslovak said:


> He looks very nice .. i bet its more then best friend ;-)


He is a good friend. I see him early every morning when I go to my home office and he greets me by banging against the glass till I feed him. He stares down my dog eye to eye through the glass and best of all he took a tiny chunk out of one of my sons idiot friend' s finger when he was swirling it in the pool. It's been about 18 years and I'm kind of used to him.

Appreciated your feedback. Thank you


----------

